# Wood Stove Burn Marks



## Jersey Fire Bug (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it just me or does anybody else have burn marks on their 
(wood loading) arms or hands ??  LOL
 I try to wear the fire gloves but just doesn't happen all the time....lol


----------



## Max Headroom (Dec 23, 2008)

Funny that you bring this up. I have two two lines on my right arm, just past the reach of my gloves, and my wife noticed tonight that i have new "stove bites" on the exact same spots. I guess I need longer gloves!


----------



## myzamboni (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope because the length of my gloves a little longer than the depth of my firebox :coolsmile:


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Dec 23, 2008)

But what I'm saying is that alot of times I am careless and don't use
"The Gloves" and I always end up getting zapped.....lol. 
  I have an insert so it is low to the floor and my nuckles on the opposite arm are 
calessed (? right spelling?) from leaning on that arm while I am loading with other.
  I'm not complaining about all of this but I think it is funny that I am so stupid....lol :roll:


----------



## Prada (Dec 23, 2008)

Heck, I was getting a new burn every day it seemed! My right arm was a mess with burns. So I went on Amazon.com and ordered a set of welders sleeves. That along with the welders glove I use.....My arm looks much better now. lol


----------



## crazy_dan (Dec 23, 2008)

day 1 hour 1 of wood burning school is the stove and all parts are hot and will brand you at will.. lol
the wife right now is wearing a nice 1/4" wide 3" long brand line from our summit just past were the gloves stopped, she said she smelled it before she felt it and it is a real good one she will have that mark for life


----------



## caber (Dec 23, 2008)

picked up a fresh one yesterday about mid-way up my forearm.  Gotta stop reaching into the back of the box bare-armed.  Of course, I say that each time I burn myself and still do it again.


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a burn scar from not seeing how far my arm was in the wood furnace I have even with welding gloves on. Just that quick touch of flesh on hot steel will do it for you. And to think I worked in a steel mill for 30 years and don't have any burn scars from work. :ahhh: 

Shipper


----------



## Cearbhaill (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeez guys, slow down!

I have girl hands, do all the stove stuff, never wear gloves and haven't burnt myself yet.
I am furiously knocking on wood right now, but just be careful!


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 23, 2008)

The only time I don gloves now is when I'm raking a large bed of hot coals cuz of all the radiant heat they give off.  I stoke with bare hands and never had a burn mark.

I once had a really nice pair of Winter welders mitts that came up nearly to the elbow but the wife didn't like seeing them fireside and threw them away.


----------



## NitroDave (Dec 23, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:
			
		

> Jeez guys, slow down!
> 
> I have girl hands, do all the stove stuff, never wear gloves and haven't burnt myself yet.
> I am furiously knocking on wood right now, but just be careful!



You better call 911 and have them on standby now...you have jinxed yourself....you will be missing flesh by the end of the day.  :bug:


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Purchase welders gloves + actually wear them = no burn marks....not that I do not have burn marks on my arms or anything...


----------



## crs7200 (Dec 23, 2008)

No burns on my hands or arms but I have singed off an earbrow or 2.


----------



## caber (Dec 23, 2008)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Purchase welders gloves + actually wear them = no burn marks....not that I do not have burn marks on my arms or anything...



I have a pair by the stove.  And I know better.  But its like a challenging game.  Can I get away with it?  No, no I can't.  But maybe I can next time.  Yeah!


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Dec 23, 2008)

caber said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know exactly what I am talking about   That's why I started this tread was to see if there 
was anybody else like me.....lol


----------



## Corey (Dec 23, 2008)

Gloves....pffft...just get your hands seasoned, then reach right in...







https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/4702/#50096


----------



## Todd (Dec 23, 2008)

Ouch! That had to hurt.

No burns here since my stove door handle is a metal turn knob that you can't even touch unless you have gloves on. Must be a Woodstock safety feature.


----------



## NitroDave (Dec 23, 2008)

Seasoned ?????

Looks more like heat treated to me.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 23, 2008)

Todd said:
			
		

> No burns here since my stove door handle is a metal turn knob that you can't even touch unless you have gloves on.


but posters confess burning themselves above the glove line.  I don't get it... stoking a fire shouldn't be like calving a breech birth.


----------



## Prada (Dec 23, 2008)

I always got burns above the glove line from reaching too far back in etc. That is why I recommended going to some place like Amazon.com like I did and buying a cheap pair of welders SLEEVES. Use one along with the welders glove and no more burns. Trust me, I learned the hard way.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 23, 2008)

Prada said:
			
		

> I always got burns above the glove line from reaching too far back in etc. That is why I recommended going to some place like Amazon.com like I did and buying a cheap pair of welders SLEEVES. Use one along with the welders glove and no more burns. Trust me, I learned the hard way.



Hmmm you bear the scars of a wood burning junkie! My stove came with welders gloves and I have used them over 20 yrs.... Not one burn mark in over 20 yrs.. My firebox is about 24" deep and I see no reason to put my arm that far in.. Just wondering how you have burned your arms..

Ray


----------



## Prada (Dec 23, 2008)

To be truthful with you, I seem to always bump the outer rim of my gold trim that is around the door with the upper portion of my arm while loading  *Burns like the Dickens* lol


----------



## bsruther (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a little chair by the stove and sit on it whenever I'm tending the stove. I haven't been burned since I've been doing this because my arm doesn't go anywhere near the top of the opening. It's really easy to rake the coals when you're sitting too.
Sometimes my Rat Terrier will jump up on my lap while I'm sitting there and warm herself. After a few minutes I turn her around and warm the other side. Hot dog.


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Dec 23, 2008)

cozy heat said:
			
		

> Gloves....pffft...just get your hands seasoned, then reach right in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woa dude ! That looks pretty painful   I just have a bunch of nics and scrapes.
What did you do ? Run out of firewood and decide to use your hand ?
  I hope you feel better from that and I hope you get some gloves. :bug:


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember as a kid feeding mom's cookstove, we always caught flack if we lifted the big square top and let smoke out, so we'd just lift a ring and shove the wood in that way.  Had frequent cresent shaped burns then.


----------



## arcsound (Dec 24, 2008)

Sometimes I use gloves and sometimes I don't.  When I don't, I really pay attention, and have yet to burn myself in many years of burning.  Have to be able to play the piano once the fire gets going....


----------



## CT-Mike (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the welders gloves and was wearing them when I opened the stove and raked the coals forward, with the door wide open. I then reached over the open door to grab a split (stored to the right of the stove, same side the door opens towards) and branded my bicep with a nice triangular shaped burn from the corner of the door.


----------



## TKeller (Dec 24, 2008)

I have to wear a welders glove with the smaller epa woodstove I have now.  It is harder to stack the wood  with the secondary tubes always being in the way.  After a couple of skin burns I always wear the glove now.  56 year old skin heals slower  from burns.  With the older previous stove with a 4.3 cu ft firebox and double doors you just kind of pitched the splits in and no burns.  Also  the newer stove seems to get hotter around the door.


----------



## Rockey (Dec 24, 2008)

cozy heat said:
			
		

> Gloves....pffft...just get your hands seasoned, then reach right in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it that when i was in my 20's and this sort of thing would happen I would jump up and trow dat stove a whippin, with a few good expletives to boot. Now if I blink too hard I run to my wife and tell her about my booboo.


----------



## oconnor (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a scar on my right elbow exactly the shape of the Phillips head bolt that hold the glass in place on my door - I now always open the stove door all the way if I can.  My gloves aren't long enough to protect my elbow.


----------



## chad3 (Dec 24, 2008)

A double tap on my right forearm yesterday.  Two red smiley faces today.  Wearing welder's gloves, just a bit too short.
Chad


----------



## Cearbhaill (Dec 24, 2008)

Woodford said:
			
		

> I have a little chair by the stove and sit on it whenever I'm tending the stove. I haven't been burned since I've been doing this because my arm doesn't go anywhere near the top of the opening. It's really easy to rake the coals when you're sitting too.


I have a little footstool there, too. 
If I did it in a crouch I can see where it could get dicey.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 24, 2008)

Chairs, footstools... why not just get a garden kneeler?





When I'm that old that I have to sit to tend the stove, I probably won't be burning wood since there's nobody else around to process the logs.

I elevated my fireplace 6 inches, both for viewing pleasure and to make it easier to load.  I swing the door as wide open as it goes.  I put the logs in at an angle and then set them in their place with the poker.  Sometimes I just toss them in but I now have two broken firebricks as a result.


----------



## deck2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Leaned down next to the stove to get the ashpan out of the pedestal and nailed the bottom of my chin with the corner of the stove a few weeks ago!! well I felt like a real fool cause I am always so carefull loading it -  so much for gloves :>)


----------



## metrowlogger (Dec 24, 2008)

Thats a badge of honor sir!


----------



## Summertime (Dec 24, 2008)

Think of the burn marks as a Woodburners Tatto's and wear them proudly!


----------



## rphurley (Dec 25, 2008)

I too got burned above my right glove, but that particular night, alcohol WAS a factor!


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Dec 26, 2008)

CTburns said:
			
		

> I too got burned above my right glove, but that particular night, alcohol WAS a factor!



Yes...alcohol seems to be a common thing here !  
Although I have done it many times without alcohol involved....usually if I am in a rush.
 On Sundays it happens alot as I am sometimes loading while watching the Giant game


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 27, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I stoke with bare hands and never had a burn mark..





That's very impressive!  I can't use my bare hands but a poker does eliminate need for any gloves.


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 27, 2008)

Jersey Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does anybody else have burn marks on their
> (wood loading) arms or hands ??  LOL
> I try to wear the fire gloves but just doesn't happen all the time....lol



Having a deep top loader and the longest welding gloves I can find....they are about 3" too short :long: . My forearms look like some frat hazing incedent gone bad. You are not the only one.


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 27, 2008)

> but posters confess burning themselves above the glove line.  I don't get it... stoking a fire shouldn't be like calving a breech birth.



Shouldn't be....sometimes it is though. I'm a multi-time A.T.G.L.er. Sometimes I just gotta reach in the toploader and move the last piece of wood just a smidge....1/4" can make all the difference ya know :red:


----------



## madrone (Dec 27, 2008)

Hunh. 

Never used gloves. Never been burned. 

My only tool is an old-fashioned fireplace shovel. 

I suppose top-load's a different creature.


----------



## Chief Ryan (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got burned on the inside of my right forearm about 1 hour ago. Just above the glove line. Not bad just a small line. Doesn't take much.


----------



## Prada (Dec 27, 2008)

Helloooooooo....... lol
I've mentioned wearing a welding SLEEVE along with your welding glove guys. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Malatesta (Dec 27, 2008)

What are you guys looking for in the back of the stove ? Are use having a pigroast in there ? I use the poker or another peace of wood to move things around a bit,then pack the stove of again. Sounds like some of you guys are remodeling....  HAHAHAHa


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodcrib said:
			
		

> Sounds like some of you guys are remodeling....  HAHAHAHa



Sometimes it would seem like it...but myself, I don't like just dropping a piece in from up top. I like to set it in where I want it and I also don't want the wood rolling onto the glass. The scuffs on the glass don't bother me but I don't wanna break it (I know, it's hard to break...but still). 

I don't know why i didn't think of the welders sleeve. Good call.


----------



## chad3 (Dec 28, 2008)

chad3 said:
			
		

> A double tap on my right forearm yesterday.  Two red smiley faces today.  Wearing welder's gloves, just a bit too short.
> Chad



Now three on the right and another small mark on the left wrist.  Load from the left hand side and the right forearm just tends to hit the front of the door just right.  The left today was from the upper side of the stove.  They are always right above the gloves.  Usually doesn't make you jump, just a small hint of what you did followed by a black mark and then the red scar.  Usually don't leave any permanent marks.  Live with them.
I'll try and stop getting sloppy so I don't have to post here again.
Chad


----------



## TreePapa (Dec 28, 2008)

Do the "wood tongs" work when loading wood stoves? They sure save some direct flame burns when loading my fireplace.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## crazy_dan (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodcrib said:
			
		

> What are you guys looking for in the back of the stove ? Are use having a pigroast in there ? I use the poker or another peace of wood to move things around a bit,then pack the stove of again. Sounds like some of you guys are remodeling....  HAHAHAHa



well there is a thought bust out the ukulele and have a luau MM roast pig.


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got it on my non-loading elbow. The door was open and my elbow hit it.
I'm getting into the habit of wearing the glove on my loading hand and havent had a burn
in a few weeks. :coolsmile:


----------



## PunKid8888 (Jan 7, 2009)

When my buddies come up they all want to load and play with the wood stove.  I say sure but it will bite you.  And I am not sure if I am missing a piece on my old Vigilant but there is no handle on the left door.  So almost every time my friends just think to push it closed with there hand, and then the screaming starts hahahaha.  sometime I don't remind them just to get a good laugh. haha.

I myself get a little bite almost every day, I think the handles are costum made and seam a bit short, so you end up just getting a little bit of metal touching your skin and WOW does that sting.


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Feb 13, 2009)

Havent had a burn since I started using the gloves. 
Even when I've had a few beers...lol  :cheese:


----------



## SmokinPiney (Feb 13, 2009)

Im suprised you can remember to put the gloves on after a few beers. I know i usually don't haha. I've got a few nice one's cross the top of my hand and a few on the forearms. Just battlescars is what i tell people.  :coolsmirk:


----------

